# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > آموزش: آموزش گام‌به‌گام نصب و استفاده از VirtualBox

## ARC

برنامه VirtualBox محصول شركت Sun، مجموعه‌ای از ابزار‌های مربوط به ماشین ‌مجازی (Virtual Machine) و به طور كل مجازی‌سازی است. با استفاده از VirtualBox شما قادر خواهید بود كه سیستم‌عامل‌های 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی را در سیستم‌هايي با پردازشگر‌هاي Intel‌ و AMD‌ مجازي‌سازي كنید. این مجازی‌سازی بر اساس نرم‌افزار است كه البته مي‌تواند به همراه مجازی‌سازی سخت‌افزاری نیز صورت بگیرد. من قصد دارم در طی دو مقاله به بررسی مفاهیم اولیه و شروع کار با VirtualBox بپردازم.

مبانی مجازی‌سازی

به وسیله VirtualBox شما مي‌توانید سیستم‌عامل‌ها (به همراه تمام نرم‌افزارهایی كه روی آنها نصب كرده‌اید) را بدون نیاز به دستكاری، در محیطی كه با نام ماشین‌ مجازی شناخته می‌شود، به صورت مستقیم اجرا كنید. اغلب، كامپیوتر فیزیكی و اصلی شما با نام میزبان (Host)، سیستمي ‌را که مجازي‌سازي می‌کند را با نام ماشین مجازی و سیستم‌عاملی که روی این ماشین مجازی، نصب و مجازي‌سازي می‌كنید، به عنوان مهمان (Guest) می‌شناسند و از این به بعد در این مقاله از این عبارات استفاده مي‌كنیم.

تصویر شماره 1 نمایی از برنامه VirtualBox را نشان مي‌دهد كه در میزبان لینوكس، سیستم‌عامل ویستا را عنوان مهمان اجرا كرده است.

VirtualBox این قابلیت را داراست كه كدهای مهمان را مستقیما در میزبان اجرا كند و طوری این عمل را انجام مي‌دهد كه سیستم‌عامل مهمان تصور مي‌كند كه این كدها در یك سیستم واقعی (و نه مجازی) در حال اجراست.

برخی از امكاناتی كه VirtualBox فراهم مي‌كند به صورت زیر است:

· به وسیله VirtualBox فرد قادر است برنامه‌ای را كه برای یك سیستم‌عامل نوشته شده، بدون جابه‌جایی بین سیستم‌عامل‌ها و reboot‌ كردن سیستم در سیستم‌عامل دیگری اجرا كنید (برای مثال برنامه‌های مخصوص ویندوز را در داخل لینوكس اجرا كنید) حتی مي‌توان سیستم‌عامل قدیمي ‌همچون DOS و یا OS/2‌ را روی VirtualBox نصب كرد.

· مجازي‌سازي مي‌تواند هزینه‌هاي مربوط به سخت‌افزار و نیروی برق را كاهش دهد. البته در مورد نیروی برق كه در ایران نسبتا ارزان است، خیلی تفاوت ندارد اما درباره هزینه‌هاي مزبور به سخت‌‌‌افزار مي‌توان گفت كه برای داشتن بالاترین كارآیی ‌باید از بهترین سخت‌افزار روز استفاده كرد كه قطعا خرید آنها و به‌روز ماندن هزینه گزافی در بر خواهد داشت يا حتی هزینه‌هاي مربوط به سرورها. بنابراین به جای راه‌اندازی یك سیستم قوی و یا تعداد زیادی سیستم قوی و شبیه به هم و استفاده اشتراكی از آنها به عنوان سرور، مي‌توان برنامه VirtualBox را فقط در چند سیستم میزبان قوی اجرا كرد و بارگذاری را بین آنها به صورت متعادل تقسیم كرد كه نتیجه‌ای جز كاهش هزینه‌ها در بر نخواهد داشت.

• VirtualBox برنامه‌اي است كه طراحی ماژولار دارد و همراه یك قسمت كدنویسی عالی است. برای مثال مي‌توان VirtualBox را با یك كلیك ساده روی دكمه، در محیط گرافیكی اجرا کرده و سپس آنرا با استفاده از محیط كدینگ كنترل کنید.

· امكان دیگری كه در VirtualBox در اختیار شما گذاشته شده این است كه برای مجازي‌سازي حتما لازم نیست مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری استفاده كنید. (مگر در موارد خاص)

· یكی دیگر از امكانات مهم این برنامه Guest Additions‌ است. Guest Additions بسته‌های نرم‌افزاری هستند كه در داخل سیستم‌عامل مهمان نصب مي‌شوند و كارآیی را بالا و امکانات را افزایش مي‌دهند. به عنوان مثال یكی از Guest Additionها Shared Folders‌ است كه امكان به اشتراک‌گذاری فایل را بین مهمان و میزبان فراهم مي‌کند.

مجازي‌سازي نرم‌افزاری و سخت‌افزاری

برای مجازی‌سازی به وسیله VirtualBox شما 2 راه پیش رو دارید؛ فقط استفاده از مجازی‌سازی نرم‌افزاری و یا به همراه مجازی‌سازی سخت‌افزاری.

تا قبل از نسخه 2/2 برنامه VirtualBox مجازی‌سازی به صورت پیش‌فرض فقط نرم‌افزاری بود اما با ارائه نسخه 2/2 پیش‌فرض مجازي‌سازي نرم‌افزاری همراه با مجازی‌سازی سخت‌افزاری شده است. ( البته شما مي‌توانید تنظیمات را تغییر دهید)

برای مجازی‌سازی به همراه سخت‌افزار باید به نكات زیر توجه كنید:

· هنگام استفاده از برخی سیستم‌عامل‌هاي اولیه مانند OS/2 به دلیل ساختاری كه دارند، فقط استفاده از مجازی‌سازی نرم‌افزاری كاری نخواهد بود و لازم به مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری هم هست كه به صورت اتوماتیك فعال خواهد شد.

سیستم‌عامل 64 بیتی كه به عنوان مهمان هستند و همچنین سیستم‌هايی كه پردازشگر چند هسته‌ای دارند، نیاز به مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری دارند.

· در خیلی از موارد VirtualBox نیازی به مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری ندارد.

· در بسیاری از سیستم‌ها، به غير از اینكه مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری را در VirtualBox استفاده كنید بايد در BIOS‌ تنظیمات مربوط را انجام دهید.

اخطار

هنگام استفاده از VirtualBox به عنوان مجازی‌ساز هیچگاه برنامه مجازی‌ساز دیگری را همزمان استفاده نكنید. استفاده همزمان از دو مجازی‌ساز ممکن است به میزبان صدمه وارد کند و یا موجب Crash‌ كردن شود.

سیستم‌عامل‌های میزبان

در زیر لیست مهمترین سیستم‌عامل‌هایی را كه مي‌توان به عنوان میزبان، VirtualBox را روی آنها نصب كرد، آمده است:

نسخه‌هاي 32 بیتی ویندوز‌هاي XP‌ و Server 2003 و همچنین نسخه‌هاي 32 و 64 بیتی ویندوز‌هاي Vista‌، Server 2008 و ویندوز 7 تمام نسخه‌هاي سیستم‌عامل Mac OS X ( البته در سیستم‌هايي با پردازنده Intel). لینوكس Debian 1/3 به بالا، لینوكس‌هايي با هسته Fedora از نسخه 4 تا 11.‌ لینوكس Gentoo‌ نسخه‌هاي 4 و 5 لینوكس Redhat لینوكس Suse از نسخه 9 به بالا، اوبونتو 06/6 به بالا، Mandriva 2007.1 به بالا، OpenSolaris 2008.05 به بالا و در نهایت Solaris نسخه 10.

به این نكته باید توجه كنید كه مي‌توانید VirtualBox را روی اكثر سیستم‌هايي كه بر اساس هسته لینوكسی 2.6 هستند نصب و اجرا كرد اما از نسخه 1/2 VirtualBox به بعد، ویرچوال باكس روی سیستم‌هايی بر اساس هسته لینوكس 4/2 نصب نمي‌شود.

سیستم‌عامل‌های مهمان

سیستم‌عامل‌هایی كه مي‌توان به عنوان مهمان در ویرچوال باكس شبیه‌سازی كرد به شرح زیر هستند:

ویندوز NT‌ نسخه 4، 2000، XP، Server 2003، Vista، Server 208 و ویندوز 7. لینوكس‌هایی با هسته 6/2. سیستم‌عامل‌های Solaris و OpenSolaris.

VirtualBox سیستم‌عامل‌هاي DOS، Windows 3.x، 95، 98، ME‌، FreeBSD، OpenBSD و لینوكس‌هايي با هسته 4/2 را به صورت محدود پشتیبانی مي‌كند. برای مثال نمي‌توان Guest Addition‌ را روی اكثر این سیستم‌ها نصب كنید.

با ارائه نسخه 2 برنامه VirtualBox، پشتیبانی از سیستم‌عامل‌هاي 64 بیتی به عنوان مهمان آغاز شد. شما حتی مي‌توانید روی سیستم‌عامل‌هاي 32 بیتی، سیستم‌عامل 64 بیتی را مجازي‌سازي كنید. اما برای استفاده از این قابلیت باید به این نكات توجه كنید كه سیستم شما بايد مجهز به پردازشگر 64 بیتی باشد و شما باید مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری را فعال كنید.

نصب VirtualBox

بسته به نوع سیستم‌عاملی كه به عنوان سیستم میزبان انتخاب مي‌كنید، نصب VirtualBox كمي ‌متفاوت است. در این مقاله فقط نصب VirtualBox در داخل میزبان ویندوزی را توضیح مي‌دهيم.

روی فایل نصاب VirtualBox دوبار كلیك كنید. در ابتدا صفحه خوش‌آمدگویی را خواهید دید. در صفحه بعد توافق نامه استفاده از نرم‌افزار را به شما نشان مي‌دهد. I accept‌ را انتخاب و روی Next كلیك كنید. در صفحه بعد لیست 3 بسته‌هاي نرم‌افزاری همراه VirtualBox را مي‌توانید ببینید كه به صورت پیش فرض به همراه VirtualBox نصب مي‌شوند. در صورتیكه نمي‌خواهید هر كدام از آنها نصب شود، روی آن كلیك كنید و گزینه Entire feature will be unavailable كه با علامت ضربدر مشخص شده است را انتخاب كنید. البته پیشنهاد مي‌كنم بگذارید همه آنها نصب شوند. این امكانات به شرح زیر هستند:

• USB Support: این بسته شامل چند درایور خاص است كه روی سیستم میزبان نصب مي‌شود و امكان پشتیبانی كامل از USB برای سیستم مهمان در داخل VirtualBox را فراهم مي‌كند.

• Networking‌: این بسته نیز شامل چند درایو است كه امكان دسترسی كارت شبكه مجازی سیستم مهمان از طریق شبكه فیزیكی را فراهم مي‌كند.

• Python Support: برای پشتیبانی از زبان Python در VirtualBox.

در نهایت مسیر نصب VirtualBox را انتخاب کرده و روي Next‌ كلیك كنید.

در صفحه بعد دو گزینه وجود دارد كه باعث ایجاد Shortcut‌ برنامه در داخل دسکتاپ و Quick Lunch ‌مي‌شود. روی Next كلیك كنید حالا اگر سیستم شما به شبكه متصل باشد، پیغامي ‌را خواهید دید، مبنی بر اینكه برای نصب كامپوننت شبكه نیاز است كامپیوتر شما از شبكه قطع شود تا مراحل نصب كامل شود. روی Yes و سپس روی Install‌ كلیك كنید. چند لحظه منتظر بمانید تا مراحل نصب ویرچوال باكس كامل شود. در حین نصب بر اساس تنظیمات داخلی ویندوز ممكن است شما پیغام‌هايی مانند "unsigned drivers" را مشاهده كنید. لطفا گزینه Continue را كلیك كنید تا برنامه VirtualBox به طور كامل نصب شود و در نهایت روی Finish كلیك كنید.

اجرا كردن VirtualBox

بر اساس لیست سیستم‌عامل پشتیبان شونده به عنوان سیستم‌عامل مهمان، شما قادر خواهید بود سیستم‌عامل مورد نظر خود را روی VirtualBox مجازي‌سازي كنید كه همان طور كه گفته شد به این سیستم مجازی شده، ماشین‌مجازی گفته مي‌شود. ماشین‌مجازی مي‌تواند از روی CD یا DVD مجازي‌سازي شود و یا حتی از روی فایل‌هاي ISO این كار صورت بگیرد.

از روی منوی Start به All Programs‌ و سپس از Sun VirtualBox روی VirtualBox كلیك كنید. پنجره‌ای مشابه تصویر شماره 2 خواهید دید.

سمت چپ پنلی قرار دارد كه شامل تمام ماشین‌هاي مجازی شما است. البته به خاطر اینكه دفعه اولی است كه این برنامه استفاده مي‌كنید و تا حالا ماشین مجازی را نساختید، این لیست خالی است. یك ردیف دكمه در بالای این پنل قرار دارد كه امكان ایجاد و مدیریت ماشین‌هاي مجازی را به شما مي‌دهد. سمت راست پنلی قرار دارد كه اطلاعات مربوط به ماشین مجازی انتخاب شده را نمایش مي‌دهد.

ساخت یك ماشین مجازی

روی دكمه New كلیك كنید تا یك Wizard برای پیكربندی ماشین مجازی جدید نمایش داده شود. در صفحات این Wizard‌ شما حداقل نیاز به دانستن و وارد كردن این اطلاعات دارید:

1. یك نام برای ماشین مجازی و همچنین نسخه سیستم‌عاملی كه به عنوان ماشین مجازی استفاده خواهد شد. نامي ‌كه برای ماشین مجازی انتخاب مي‌كنید، به عنوان تیتر در پنجره اصلی برنامه VirtualBox و همچنین در تنظیمات ماشین مجازی ساخته شده مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گیرد. برای نمونه مي‌توانيد My VM‌ بگذارید.

شما در قسمت Operating System Type‌ ‌باید نوع و نسخه سیستم‌عاملی را كه مي‌خواهید بعدا در VirtualBox مجازي‌سازي كنید را انتخاب كنید. بر اساس نوع سیستم‌عاملی كه شما انتخاب مي‌كنید، شاید VirtualBox تنظیماتی كه لازم است را فعال كند. این اطلاعات برای سیستم‌عامل‌هاي مهمان 64 بیتی مهم و لازم است.

2. میزان RAM اختصاص داده شده به ماشین‌مجازی را در قسمت Amount of memory‌ مي‌توانید تنظیم كنید. همچنین هر بار كه ماشین‌مجازی را راه‌اندازی مي‌كنید، میزان RAMای كه اختصاص داده مي‌شود از شما سوال مي‌شود. این قسمت را به خوبی پیكربندی كنید. مقدار حافظه‌ای كه برای ماشین مجازی در اینجا اختصاص مي‌دهید، از حافظه میزبان شما كم خواهد شد. اگر شما یك RAM یك گیگابایتی دارید و 512 مگابایت از آنرا به ماشین مجازی اختصاص مي‌دهید، هنگام راه‌اندازی ماشین مجازی، 512 مگابایت برای ماشین مجازی مصرف مي‌شود و فقط 512 مگابایت باقی مانده برای سیستم میزبان میزبان خواهد بود. برای مثال اگر مي‌خواهید ویندوز XP را مجازي‌سازي كنید نیاز به چند صد مگابایت دارید و يا برای مجازي‌سازي ویندوز ویستا چیزی حدود 512 مگابایت حداقل لازم است اما اگر شما مي‌خواهید یك برنامه گرافیكی را در ماشین مجازی اجرا كنید، این مقدار افزایش مي‌یابد. 

3. قدم بعدی تنظیمات مربوط به هارد مجازی برای ماشین مجازی است. حالا در Wizard صفحه‌ای شبیه تصویر شماره 3 را مشاهده خواهید كرد.

در این قسمت شما اجازه دارید كه یك فایل Image جدید بسازید یا از فایل‌هاي Image قبلی استفاده کنید. (فایل‌هاي Image، از ماشین‌هاي مجازی مجزا هستند. یعنی اگر شما یك ماشین مجازی را پاك كنید، شما مي‌توانید فایل Image آنرا كه در واقع هارد مجازی آن بود را نگه دارید و در یك ماشین مجازی دیگری استفاده کنید) شما با یك هارد مجازی كه قبلا درست كرده‌اید و توسط هیچ ماشین مجازی دیگری مورد استفاده قرار نمي‌گیرد، مي‌توانید گزینه Use existing hard disk‌ كلیك كنید و از لیست باز شونده، آنرا انتخاب كنید برای مدیریت بهتر روی هارد‌هاي مجازی قبلی‌هايتان مي‌توانید روی دكمه Existing‌ كلیك كنید.

راه دیگری كه برای هارد مجازی دارید، ایجاد یك هاردمجازی جدید است. create new hard disk‌ را انتخاب و روی Next‌ كلیك كنید. اگر این كار را انجام دهید، یك پنجره Wizard‌جدید باز خواهد شد. روی Next‌ بزنید، حالا وارد صفحه‌ای مي‌شوید كه مي‌توانید نوع فایل Image‌ مورد استفاده به عنوان هارد مجازی را تعیین كنید.

VirtualBox دو نوع فایل Image را پشتیبانی مي‌كند. اولی Dynamically expanding است. این نوع فایل Image‌ در ابتدا یك فضای ثابت را كه كاربر تعیین مي‌كند به خود اختصاص مي‌دهد و در صورتیكه حجم اطلاعات داخل بیشتر از آن حد شود، به صورت اتوماتیك افزایش پیدا مي‌كند. نوع دوم، Fixed-Size است. در این نوع یك مقدار ثابتی به این فایل به عنوان هارد مجازی اختصاص داده مي‌شود. این نوع فایل از سرعت بالاتری نسبت به قبلی برخوردار است.

حالا شما بر اساس این توضیحات، هر نوع فایل Imageای را كه مي‌خواهید انتخاب كنید و سپس روی Next كلیك كنید. در صفحه بعدی محل فایل Image‌ و حجم اختصاص داده شده به آنرا تعیین كنید. این حجم از 4 مگابایت تا 2 ترابایت متغیر است كه به صورت پیش‌فرض روی 10 گیگابایت تنظیم شده است. در صفحه پایانی اطلاعات هارد مجازی را مشاهده مي‌كنید. روی Finish‌ كلیك كنید تا این ویزارد بسته شود حالا دوباره وارد ویزارد اصلی شده‌اید. در اینجا هم اطلاعات مربوط به ماشین مجازی را مي‌بینید. دوباره Finish‌ را كلیك كنید. حالا ماشین مجازی شما ایجاد شده است و نام این ماشین مجازی را در پنل سمت چپ خواهید دید. همچنین اطلاعات مربوط به این ماشین مجازی در پنل سمت راست قرار دارد.

اجرا كردن یك ماشین مجازی

ابتدا ماشین مجازی مورد نظر را انتخاب كرده و سپس روی دكمه Start در نوار ابزار كلیك كنید. حالا یك پنجره جدید باز خواهد شد. این پنجره دقیقا شبیه همان چیزهایی است كه در یك مانیتور واقعی خواهید دید. مي‌توانید با كلیك روی دكمه Full Screen‌ در این پنجره، صفحه ماشین مجازی را تمام صفحه كنید و دقیقا طوری رفتار كنید كه انگار در حال كار با یك كامپیوتر واقعی هستید. حالا اگر مي‌خواهید از سیستم مهمان به سیستم میزبان باز گردید، باید با مفهوم كلید میزبان (Host Key) آشنا شوید. این كلید كه به صورت پیش‌فرض دكمه راستی Ctrl در صفحه كیبورد است، به عنوان كلید میزبان شناخته مي‌شود و با فشار دادن آن از ماشین مجازی به سیستم میزبان جا‌به‌جا مي‌شوید. برای تغییر كلید میزبان مي‌توانید به قسمت تنظیمات سراسری ماشین مجازی مراجعه كنید. همچنین اگر زمانی فراموش كردید كه دكمه میزبان چه دكمه‌ای بود، در سمت پائین – راست پنجره ماشین مجازی نام دكمه میزبان نشان داده مي‌شود.

بستن ماشین مجازی

زمانیكه شما روی دكمه Close‌ كه در سمت بالا – راست پنجره ماشین مجازی قرار دارد کلیک کنید (یا دكمه‌های تركیبی Host Key + Q را فشار دهید)، VirtualBox از شما سوالی در مورد بستن ماشین مجازی خواهد پرسید كه در تصویر شماره 1 نمایی از آن را مي‌توانید ببینید.

تفاوت بین گزینه‌های این سوال به شرح زیر است :

Save the machine state: با این گزینه، ماشین مجازی شما كاملا یخ مي‌زند (Freeze) و به‌طور كامل در‌ هارد شما ذخیره مي‌شود. با كلیك روی دكمه Start، اجرای این ماشین مجازی از همان جایی شروع مي‌شود كه شما آن را یخ زده كرده بودید. تمام برنامه‌هایی كه در آن لحظه باز بودند، هم‌اكنون هم باز مي‌شوند. وضعیت این گزینه دقیقا شبیه زمانی است كه درب لپ‌تاپ را مي‌بندید.

Send the shutdown Signal: ‌این گزینه شبیه عملكرد فشار دادن دكمه Power روی كیس كامیپوتر هنگام اجرای سيستم‌عامل است.

Power off the machine‌: به وسیله این گزینه، حالت معمول Shutdown سيستم‌عامل شبیه‌سازی مي‌شود و ماشین مجازی خاموش مي‌شود؛ و بعدها كه ماشین مجازی را راه‌اندازي مي‌كنید، ماشین مجازی از ابتدا boot مي‌شود.

پنجره اصلی ماشین مجازی

در بالای این پنجره یک ردیف منو شامل Machine و Devices و Help وجود دارد. در پائين پنجره چند آی*** وجود دارد که در تصویر شماره 2 نمایی از آن را مي‌توانید ببینید.

با توجه به تصویر شماره 2، آی*** اول دوم نشان‌ دهنده ‌هارد و دیسکران مجازی شماست و همینطور آی***‌های بعدی به ترتیب نشان دهنده کارت شبکه مجازی، USB و پوشه‌های اشتراکی (Shared Folders) هستند. قسمت شماره 6 هم در صورتی فعال است که شما از مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری استفاده کنید. آی*** بعدی که به شکل ماوس است، نمایانگر وضعیت نشانگر ماوس شما در ماشین مجازی است و در نهایت، آی*** شماره 8 نام Host Key تعریف شده برای این ماشین مجازی را نشان مي‌دهد.

Snapshots‌ در VirtualBox

یكی از بهترین امكاناتی كه VirtualBox برای كاربران فراهم مي‌كند، بخش Snapshot آن است. به وسیله این قسمت، شما قادر خواهید بود، بخش خاصی از ماشین مجازی را برای استفاده‌های بعدی ذخیره كنید. در هر زمان بعد از آن، مي‌توانید به آن حالت برگردید. برای مثال زمانیكه با نصب برنامه‌ای یا ویروسی شدن ماشین مجازی، مي‌توانید به Snapshot‌ای كه قبلا درست كرده‌اید، بازگردید. برای ایجاد یك Snapshot دو حالت پیش رو دارید. یكی در زمانی است كه ماشین مجازی در حالت ذخیره شده (Saved) یا خاموش شده (Powered off) قرار دارد. در این در پنجره اصلی برنامه VirtualBox روی سربرگ Snapshots كلیك كرده و سپس روی آیكون دوربین كلیك كنید. حالت دومي‌ كه وجود دارد این است كه ماشین مجازی شما در حال اجراست. در این حالت از منوی باز شونده Machine در پنجره ماشین مجازی، باید گزینه Take Snapshot را كلیك كنید. بعد از این پنجره‌ای باز خواهد شد و از شما نامي ‌را برای این Snapshot مي‌پرسد. Snapshot جدید شما در لیستی به نام Current state‌ واقع در سربرگ Snapshots ظاهر مي‌شود.

شما برای بازگشت به آخرین Snapshot كه ساخته‌اید كافی است در Current state راست كلیك كرده و گزینه Revert to current Snapshot را انتخاب كنید. سپس ماشین مجازی شما به آن Snapshot باز مي‌گردد. همچنین اگر مي‌خواهید چند Snapshot اخیر را با هم تركیب و به یكی تبدیل كنید، كافی است روی Snapshot مورد نظر كلیك راست کرده و گزینه Discard Snapshot را انتخاب ‌كنید.

باید به این نكته توجه كنید كه وقتی به یك Snapshot باز مي‌گردید، اطلاعات ‌هارد مجازی مرتبط به آن ماشین مجازی نیز باز مي‌گردد و كلیه تغییرات، حذفیات و ... در فایل‌های‌ هارد مجازی دوباره باز مي‌گردد اما اگر شما مي‌خواهید كه اینطور نشود باید ‌هارد مجازی را از نوع Write – through به عنوان‌ هارد مجازی دوم برای ماشین مجازی استفاده كنید. اطلاعات این نوع‌ هارد مجازی در Snapshot ثبت نمي‌شود.

حذف یك ماشین مجازی

ابتدا ماشین مجازی مورد نظر را انتخاب و سپس روی دكمه Delete‌ در نوار ابزار كلیك كنید. ماشن مجازی همراه با تمام تنظیمات مربوطه حذف مي‌شود. البته ‌هارد‌های مجازی مرتبط با آن ماشین مجازی باقی خواهند ماند.

توجه كنید كه شما نمي‌توانید ماشین مجازی كه در حال ذخیره‌سازی هست و یا دارای Snapshot است را حذف كنید. ابتدا باید آنها را از بین ببرید و سپس به حذف ماشین مجازی بپردازید.

مبانی پیكربندی ماشین بندی

زمانیكه در پنجره اصلی برنامه VirtualBox یك ماشین مجازی را از لیست انتخاب مي‌كنید، مي‌توانید اطلاعات آن ماشین مجازی را در سربرگ Details، سمت راست پنجره ببینید. شما با كلیك روی دكمه Settings واقع در نوار ابزارها، مي‌توانید تنظیمات آن ماشین مجازی را ببینید و در صورت نیاز تغییر دهید اما باید خیلی مراقب باشید زیرا با وجود اینكه بعد از نصب سيستم‌عامل مهمان مي‌توان این تنظیمات را تغییر داد، ممكن است باعث اختلال در سیستم مهمان شود.

زمانیكه یك ماشین مجازی در حال اجرا و یا در حال ذخیره‌سازی است، دكمه Settings غیرفعال است. زیرا در این زمان‌ها نمي‌توانید تنطیمات را تغییر دهید.

تنظیمات سراسری

در قسمت General پنجره تنظیمات شما مي‌توانید تنظیمات پایه‌ای و سراسری ماشین مجازی را پیكربندی كنید. سربرگ Basic مانند صفحه اول در ویزارد ایجاد ماشین مجازی جدید است. در این سربرگ مي‌توانید نام و نوع سيستم‌عامل مورد استفاده در این ماشین مجازی را تعیین كنید. قسمت Snapshot folder واقع در سربرگ Advanced مربوط مي‌شود به محلی كه تنظمیات ماشین مجازی و Snapshot‌ها در آن ذخیره مي‌شوند. Clipboard یا همان حافظه موقت، قسمتی است كه اطلاعات در آن كپی مي‌شود. مثلا زمانیكه مي‌خواهید یك متن را از محلی در محل دیگری كپی كنید، آن متن در حافظه موقت كه نام آن Clipboard است، قرار مي‌گیرد. حال اگر شما Guest Additions را در ماشین مجازی نصب كرده باشید، مي‌توانید مدیریت بیشتری روی Clipborad‌ سيستم‌عامل‌های میزبان و مهمان داشته باشید. اگر شما در قسمت Shared Clipboard گزینه Bidirectional را انتخاب كنید، كلیپ بورد‌های میزبان و مهمان به صورت اشتراكی مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گیرد اما اگر شما گزینه‌های Host to Guest با Guest to Host را انتخاب كنید، VirtualBox فقط یكی از كلیپ بورد‌ها را استفاده مي‌كند. 

هنگاميکه ماشین مجازی را اجرا مي‌كنید در پنجره مربوطه یك نوار شامل چند ابزار را مشاهده مي‌كنید. گزینه Mini Toolbar‌ تنظیمات مربوط به آن را انجام مي‌دهد.

سربرگ Description‌ هم برای این است كه شما در صورت نیاز اطلاعاتی را درباره آن ماشین مجازی وارد کنید.

تنظیمات سیستمی

در این بخش مي‌توانید تنظیمات مربوط به سخت‌افزار‌های پایه‌ای مرتبط با ماشین مجازی را انجام دهید. Base Memory‌ مقدار حافظه‌ای كه به این ماشین مجازی اختصاص داده مي‌شود را تعیین مي‌كند. اطلاعات كامل‌تر را در مقاله هفته گذشته بیان كردم. مي‌توانید به آن مراجعه كنید تا ببینید كه چه مقدار حافظه مورد نیاز سيستم‌عامل مهمان است. هنگام استفاده از ماشین مجازی، اگر حافظه کافی موجود نباشد، VirtualBox ماشین مجازی را به حالت Pause مي‌برد و پیغامي ‌مبنی بر اینکه حافظه کافی در دسترس نیست را نشان مي‌دهد. همچنین مي‌گوید که ابتدا حافظه را خالی و سپس در پنجره ماشین مجازی از منوی Machine گزینه Resume را انتخاب کنید تا ماشین مجازی به کار خود ادامه دهد.

بخش Boot Order‌ ترتیب اجرای Boot را معین مي‌كند. این قسمت شبیه تنظمیات BIOS‌ در سیستم‌های واقعی است؛ كه برای مثال ترتیب بوت را ابتدا CD/DVD-ROM و سپس ‌هارد دیسك تعیین مي‌كنید.

در سربرگ Processor‌تنظیمات مربوط به پردازشگر ماشین مجازی وجود دارد. بعد از نسخه 3 برنامه VirtualBox پشتیبانی از سیستم‌های چند هسته‌ای امكان‌پذیر شد. اگر سیستم واقعی شما دارای چند هسته است، مي‌توانید در اینجا تعداد هسته‌ای كه به این ماشین مجازی باید اختصاص داده شود را تعیین كنید. PAE‌ قابلیتی است كه به وسیله آن 4 بیت به آدرس‌دهی‌های 32 بیتی اضافه خواهد شد. بنابراین اگر شما از پردازشگر‌های 32 بیتی استفاده مي‌كنید و این قابلیت توسط سيستم‌عامل شما پشتیبانی مي‌شود و همچنین این گزینه را فعال كنید، آدرس‌دهی از حالت 32 بیت به 36 بیت افزایش پیدا مي‌كند و در نتیجه پردازشگر‌های 32 بیتی X86 مي‌توانند به RAM‌‌های بیش از 4 گیگابایت دسترسی داشته باشند. این افزایش 4 بیت، باعث مي‌شود تا 64 گیگابایت اطلاعات آدرس‌دهی شود. برخی سيستم‌عامل‌ها ( مانند ubuntu Server) نیاز به پشتیبانی از قابلیت PAE دارند و بدون آن در ماشین مجازی اجرا نمي‌شوند.

در سربرگ Acceleration تنظیمات مربوط به مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری وجود دارد. برای سيستم‌عامل مهمان 64 بیتی، سیستم‌های چند هسته‌ای و همچنین برخی از سيستم‌عامل‌های قدیمي‌همچون OS/2 نیاز به استفاده از مجازي‌سازي سخت‌افزاری وجود دارد و باید آنرا فعال كنید.

تنظیمات نمایشی

در این قسمت تنظیمات مربوط به گرافیك ماشین مجازی قرار دارد؛ از قبیل مقدار حافظه گرافیكی و پشتیبانی از گرافیك 3 بعدی. برای فعال شدن پشتیبانی از گرافیك 3 بعدی باید Guest Additions‌ را نصب كنید.

تنظیمات‌ هارددیسك

این قسمت نیز شامل تنظیمات مربوط به ‌هارد‌های مجازی مرتبط به ماشین مجازی و همچنین نوع اتصال آنها است.

تنظیمات دیسكران‌ها

دو راه برای استفاده از دیسكران‌های نوری وجود دارد؛ یكی استفاده از دیسكران‌های نوری سیستم میزبان به طور مشترك و دیگری استفاده از دیسكران‌های مجازی است. CD‌ یا DVD‌ای كه به صورت فایل Image‌ و با پسوند .iso‌ ذخیره شده‌اند را مي‌توان با قسمت دیسكران مجازی اجرا كرد.

تنظيمات صدا

در این بخش مي‌توانید تعیین كنید كه در سيستم‌عامل مهمان صدا فعال باشد یا خیر. نوع درایور مورد استفاده از سيستم‌عامل میزبان است و كنترل‌كننده‌های آن را مي‌توانید تعیین كنید كه كدام گزینه باشد.

تنظیمات شبكه

به صورت پیش‌فرض در این صفحه یك كارت شبكه برای ماشین مجازی فعال بوده و حالت NAT برای آن انتخاب شده است. در سيستم‌عامل مهمان ویستا هیچ كارت شبكه‌ای به صورت پیش‌فرض وجود ندارد و باید تنظیماتی را انجام دهید تا بتوانید در آن از كارت شبكه مجازی بهره ببرید. حالت NAT بهترین گزينه برای استفاده از كارت شبكه مجازی است زیرا با استفاده از آن، دیگری نیاز به تنظمیات شبكه وجود ندارد. با استفاده از كارت شبكه مجازی و از طریق شبكه میزبان، ماشین مجازی مي‌تواند با دنیای بیرونی در تماس باشد (مانند اینترنت). تعداد كارت‌های شبكه مجازی مي‌تواند تا 8 كارت برای یك ماشین مجازی وجود داشته باشد.

تنظیمات پورت‌های سریال

توضیح درباره این قسمت از سطح این مقاله فراتر است و از آن صرف‌نظر مي‌كنیم.

تنظیمات USB

با این بخش شما قادر هستید اجازه دسترسی به USB‌ سيستم‌عامل میزبان از طریق ماشین مجازی را تعیین كنید. هنگام استفاده از این قابلیت برای وسایلی كه توسط میزبان هم مورد استفاده قرار مي‌گیرد، باید بسیار دقت كنید. برای مثال اگر ‌هارددیسكی كه از طریق USB به سیستم میزبان متصل است را در سیستم مهمان اضافه كنید، به صورت خودكار از سیستم میزبان قطع خواهد شد. این قطع شدن از سیستم میزبان ممكن است همراه با Shutdown مناسب برای آن ‌هارد دیسك نباشد و در نتیجه شاید اطلاعات از دست برود.

برای اتصال یك وسیله از طریق USB به ماشین مجازی باید در این بخش روی دكمه + كلیك و ***** مورد نظر را روی آن اعمال كنید. در نهایت اگر سیستم میزبان شما ویندوز است، باید یكبار وسیله را قطع (Disconnect / Remove) كرده و سپس دوباره به USB‌ متصل كنید تا ***** اعمال شود.

پوشه‌های اشتراكی

با استفاده از این قسمت شما قادر هستید كه پوشه‌ها را بین سيستم‌عامل‌های میزبان و مهمان به اشراك بگذارید. البته برای استفاده از این قابلیت باید Guest Additions در سيستم‌عامل مهمان نصب شده باشد.

وارد كردن و خارج كردن ماشین مجازی

از نسخه 2/2 به بعد، VirtualBox به قابلیت پشتیبانی از فرمت مجازي‌سازي باز OVF با همان Open Virtualization Format‌ مجهز شده است كه امكان وارد و یا خارج كردن ماشین‌های مجازی در VirtualBox ممكن شده است. این فرمت اشتراكی بین چندین برنامه مجازي‌سازي است؛ پس شما مي‌توانید ماشین‌های مجازی ساخته در VirtualBox را در آن برنامه‌ها وارد كنید و یا بالعكس. به بسته‌های خارج شده كه حاوی ماشین مجازی هستند Appliance گفته مي‌شود.

برای وارد كردن یك ماشین مجازی ‌باید در پنجره اصلی برنامه، از منوی File روی Import appliance‌ كلیك کرده سپس فایل مورد نظر را پیدا كنید. همچنین برای خارج كردن ماشین مجازی از همان منوی File‌روی Export appliance‌ كلیك كنید.

Guest Additions در VirtualBox

Guest Addition‌ها شامل چندین درایور و برنامه است كه باعث بهبود كارآیی سيستم‌عامل مهمان مي‌شود. Guest Addition ‌بايد روی سيستم‌عامل مهمان نصب شود. برخی امكاناتی كه بعد از نصب Guest Additions برای شما فراهم مي‌شود در طی این 2 مقاله به آن اشاره شد اما مطمئنا این امكانات بیشتر از این است.

نصب Guest Additions

Guest Addition برنامه VirtulaBox به صورت یك فایل ISO‌ با نام VBoxGuestAdditions.iso در داخل پوشه اصلی برنامه VirtualBox قرار دارد. شما برای استفاده از آن باید فایل ISO‌ مورد نظر را با دیسكران مجازی در داخل سيستم‌عامل مهمان اجرا كنید.

برای این كار باید ماشین مجازی مورد نظر را راه‌اندازي كنید. سپس در پنجره ماشین مجازی از منوی Devices‌ ابتدا گزینه Mount CD/DVD-ROM و سپس گزینه CD/DVD-ROM Image را انتخاب كنید. پنجره Virtual Disk Manager باز خواهد شد. در این پنجره روی گزینه Add‌ كلیك كنید. حالا وارد پوشه نصب برنامه VirtualBox شوید و فایل VBoxGuestAdditions.is را انتخاب كنید. به پنجره Virtual Disk Manager بر مي‌گردید. فایل ISO‌ را انتخاب كرده و روی دكمه Select كلیك كنید. حالا این فایل به عنوان یك CD در داخل CD-ROM مجازی سيستم‌عامل مهمان موجود است. اگر Autorun فعال باشد، برنامه نصاب Guest Additions اجرا مي‌شود. در غیر اینصورت به داخل دیسكران مجازی بروید و متناسب با نوع سيستم‌عامل مهمان فایل نصب آن را اجرا كرده و Guest Additions را نصب كنید. برای مثال اگر سيستم‌عامل مهمان ویندوز است، باید فایل VBoxWindowsAdditions.exe را اجرا كنید.

اگر در آینده نسخه جدیدی از Guest Additions ارائه شد، مي‌توانید با اجرای نصب آن، نسخه جدید را روی نسخه قدیمي‌نصب كنید و آنرا به روز كنید.

شبکه با VirtualBox

برای هر ماشین مجازی مي‌توان تا 8 کارت شبکه فعال کرد. با محیط گرافیکی برنامه VirtulaBox و در قسمت تنظیمات کارت‌های شبکه، مي‌توانید تا 4 تا از آنها را پیکربندی کنید. اما اگر مایل هستید که بیش از 4 کارت شبکه مجازی داشته باشید باید در محیط Command Line تنظیمات لازم را انجام دهید.

برای هر کارت مي‌توانید یکی از سخت افزار‌های زیر را به عنوان کارت شبکه تعیین کنید :AMD PCNet FAST III به عنوان گزینه پیش‌فرض قرار دارد؛ زیرا این نوع کارت توسط تمامي‌سيستم‌عامل‌های مدرن پشتیبانی مي‌شود. هر کدام از کارت‌های شبکه مي‌تواند یکی از 5 حالت زیر را در اختیار داشته باشد:



Not attached

Network Address Translation (NAT)

Bridged networking

Internal networking

Host-only networking



هنگاميکه برای کارت شبکه مجازی حالت Not attached را انتخاب مي‌کنید، به سيستم‌عامل مهمان اعلام می‌کنید که کارت شبکه وجود دارد ولی این کارت به شبکه متصل نيست. درست مانند زمانیکه کابل شبکه به کارت شبکه متصل نباشد.

گزینه پیش‌فرض، NAT است. این حالت، بهترین مورد برای ارتباط ماشین مجازی با شبکه است. همچنین با استفاده از NAT معمولا انجام تغییرات برای پیکر‌بندی شبکه لازم نیست. اگر در ماشین مجازی بیش از یک کارت شبکه را از نوع NAT راه‌اندازي کنید، IP شبکه به این صورت است که کارت اول به شبکه خصوصی 10.0.2.0 ، کارت دوم به شبکه خصوصی 10.0.3.0 و ... متصل مي‌شوند. البته این دامنه IP قابل تغییر است.

با استفاده از Bridged networking ویرچوال باکس از طریق یک درایور روی سيستم‌عامل میزبان، اطلاعات شبکه واقعی و فیزیکی را ***** مي‌کند و نوعی شبکه نرم‌افزاری برای سيستم‌عامل مهمان ایجاد مي‌کند و باعث ارتباط مهمان با شبکه مي‌شود. این درایور Net Filter نام دارد. با Bridged networking گویی ماشین مجازی از طریق کابل به شبکه متصل است و مي‌تواند با میزبان و تمام سیستم‌های متصل به شبکه ارتباط داشته باشد. اما همانطور که گفتم، این کار توسط درایور موجود در سیستم میزبان صورت مي‌گیرد.

Internal networking شبیه Bridged networking است و مي‌تواند با دنیای خارج در ارتباط باشد اما با این تفاوت که ارتباط با شبکه مستقیم است. همچنین دنیای خارج را مي‌توان محدود کرد؛ یعنی ارتباط فقط با ماشین‌های مجازی باشد که دارای شبکه داخلی هم نوع هستند.

حالت آخری که برای شبکه وجود دارد، Host–only networking است. این حالت که از VirtualBox 2.2 به بعد اضافه شده، یک حالت ترکیبی از Bridged و Internal است.

برای اطلاعات کامل‌تر درباره VirtualBox مي‌توانید به وب‌سایت این برنامه، یعنی virtualbox.org مراجعه کنید.

منبع: هفته نامه عصر ارتباط

امیدوارم که تکراری نباشه(البته گشتم نبود که گذاشتم.)

----------


## helpsos

سلام
چطوری میشه در یک ویندوز مجازی چندین درایو هارد داشته باشیم.
مثلا C,D,E

----------


## hghyami

VM رو ویرایش کن و بعدش تو قسمت Storage شروع کن Disk اضافه کردن همین.

----------


## siliconsili

سلام خسته نباشید   لطفا اموزش داشتن چند تا درایو در  داخل ویندوز نصب  شده  در  ویرتوال توضیح میدید تشکر  از  سایت

----------


## siliconsili

سلام خسته نباشید لطفا اموزش داشتن  چند درایو در داخل ویندوز نصب شده  در ویرتال  باکس   میگید  با تشکر از  سایت

----------


## hghyami

شما  پست من رو دیدید؟ بعدش سوال شما این فکر می‌کنم باشه که چطوری درایو تو windows ادد کنیم وقتی‌ تو vb درایو رو ادد کردیم درست میگم؟ اگر این باشه که این سوال جدا هست

----------


## اس کا م

سلام من چطوی می تونم به تنظیمات advance بایوس لپ تاپم برم من با زدن اف 2 گزینه ای که شامل تنظیمات advance باشه نیست اسم لپ تاپم acer aspire v3 571g است لطفا کمکم کنین 5 ماهه دنبالشم  ولی چیز مرتبط با این موضوع پیدا نکردم خواهش میکنم بهم کمک کن
ممنون  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## delta5183

اون توضیحی که داده شده بود جواب نداد
چطوری میشه در یک ویندوز مجازی چندین درایو هارد داشته باشیم.
مثلا C,D,E


کاور مبل
آموزش قلاب بافي
ساخت وبلاگ
آموزش شمع سازي
ساخت سايت

----------


## محسن=0

سلام.اگه سیستم عاملی رو که با VirtualBox نصب کردیم ویروسی بشه ایا سیستم عامل اصلی هم ویروسی میشه؟

----------


## sarasara

می شه لطفا نحوه مجازی سازی سخت افزاری رو برای نصب ویندوزهای 64 بیتی در ویندوز میزبان 32 بیتی توضیح بدید؟
من ویندوز 8 و 32 بیتی دارم و بعد از نصب Virtual Box توی لیست ویندوزها فقط نسخه های 32 بیتی نشون داده می شه در حالی که من نیاز به Windows server 2008 که 64 بیتیه دارم.

----------


## hghyami

> سلام.اگه سیستم عاملی رو که با VirtualBox نصب کردیم ویروسی بشه ایا سیستم عامل اصلی هم ویروسی میشه؟


به طور خلاصه بگم Naa






> می شه لطفا نحوه مجازی سازی سخت افزاری رو برای نصب ویندوزهای 64 بیتی در ویندوز میزبان 32 بیتی توضیح بدید؟
> من ویندوز 8 و 32 بیتی دارم و بعد از نصب Virtual Box توی لیست ویندوزها  فقط نسخه های 32 بیتی نشون داده می شه در حالی که من نیاز به Windows  server 2008 که 64 بیتیه دارم.



شما مشخصات CPU رو بگین لطفا. اینکار یک جورایی نشدنی‌ هست و اگر هم بشه  داستان در خواهد بود. ولی‌ CPU رو بگید چی‌ هست و آیا VT رو ساپورت  میکنه ‌یانا. در ضمن شما باید از تو Bios VT رو فعال کنید وگرنه اصلا  نمیشه.

https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#idp54070096

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام علیکم
بنده  روی ویرچوال باکس ویندوز سرور 2008 نصب نمودم . حالا می خواهم از ویندوز خودم به این ویندوز سرور ارتباط برقرار کنم و لی جواب نمی دهد !؟
فکر می کنم که باید در قسمت تنظیمات شبکه ویرچوال باکس دستکاری کنم !؟
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید !
با تشکر

----------


## cybercoder

فکر نمی کنم ساده تر از ویرچوال باکس دیگه باشه. فارسی هم هست خانم مهندس. گزینه مناسبی هست.

----------


## opinions

دوستان یه سوال! آیا ویرچوال باکس از منابع سخت افزاری جدا از منابع مورد نیاز ویندوز استفاده می کند؟
فرض کنید سیستمی با رم 8 موجود است و بر روی آن ویندوزی 32 بیتی نصب است. پس می دونید که عملا از 3 گیگ رم آن استفاده می کند و 5 گیگ آن بلا استفاده است. حالا اگه ویرچوال باکس نصب کنید و به مثلا لینوکس مجازیمون 5 گیگ رم اختصاص بدیم آیا 5 گیگ را اسفاده کرده و 3 گیگ ویندوز هم برای خوده ویندوز استفاده می شود و جمعا از 8 گیگ رم خودمون استفاده کردیم یا خیر؟

----------


## saeid6366

سلام خدمت دوستان. چطور میشه در virtual box از v-p-n موجود در هاست استفاده کرد و به اینترنت استفاده کرد. الان من هاستم ویندوز است و به طور مجازی ubuntu رو نصب کردم ولی  v-p-n ویندوز برای اوبونتو عمل نمیکنه. network روی nat یا bridge و هر کدام از گزینه ها میذارم فرقی نداره. لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید. :قلب:

----------


## saeid6366

> سلام خدمت دوستان. چطور میشه در virtual box از v-p-n موجود در هاست استفاده کرد و به اینترنت استفاده کرد. الان من هاستم ویندوز است و به طور مجازی ubuntu رو نصب کردم ولی  v-p-n ویندوز برای اوبونتو عمل نمیکنه. network روی nat یا bridge و هر کدام از گزینه ها میذارم فرقی نداره. لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.


کسی نیست در این مورد راهنمایی کنه؟ خیلی بهش نیاز دارم. :گریه:

----------


## Helpco

سلام ممنون یابت آموزش که دادید 
حلا اگه بخوام یک ویندوز سرور روش نصب کنم و سایت داخل iisویندوز سرور داخل شبکه داخلی مشاهد کنم ه تنظیماتی باید انجام بدم مبشه کم کنید

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> کسی نیست در این مورد راهنمایی کنه؟ خیلی بهش نیاز دارم.


دوست عزیز بجای ویرچوال باکس از VMware استفاده کنید خیلی بهتر وقوی تر شده مخصوصا توی نسخه آخر از سایت های ایرانی هم دانلود کنید و بعد هر وی پی ان هم که روی هاست فعال باشه تو سیتم عامل میهمان هم استفاده میشود فقط حتما حتما توی لینوکس IPV6 را غیرفعال کنید که سرعت اینترنت توی سیستم عامل میهمان تون بیشتر شود.!
البته معمولا تو لینوکس از وی پی ان به صورت مستقیم استفاده نمیشه بخاطر پروتکل های امنیتی و دلیل دیگه هم اینکه الان شما هر برنامه ای که بخواهید رو لینوکس تون نصب کنید به راحتی میتونید تو PakageManager لینوکس آدرس های مخازن تون رو روی Miror های ایرانی تنظیم کنید و تمام برنامه ها ویا ابزارها را به راحتی بدون وی پی ان دانلود کنید.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> سلام ممنون یابت آموزش که دادید 
> حلا اگه بخوام یک ویندوز سرور روش نصب کنم و سایت داخل iisویندوز سرور داخل شبکه داخلی مشاهد کنم ه تنظیماتی باید انجام بدم مبشه کم کنید


از VmWare استفاده کنید خیلی بهتر هست و اینکه معمولا ویندوز سرور ها را روی کامپیوتر های معمولی نصب نمیکنند چون عملا بازدهی نخواهد داشت ولی اگر بخواهید میتونید روی یک ماشین شخصی هم نصب کنید اول باید یک فایل iso از ویندوز سروری که میخواهید تهیه کنید و در مرحله بعد نحوه config کردن ویندوز سرور را آموزش ببنید که بتونید سرور را راه اندازی کنید البته ویرچوال باکس خیلی پیشنهاد نمیشه حتما از VMWare استفاده  کنید برای راه اندازی IIS هم که خیلی ساده است منتهی اول باید ویندوز سرور را Config کرده باشید.
برای آموزش هم میتونید از ویدیو های آموزشی p30download استفاده کنید که البته لاتین هستند ولی خیلی معتبر هستند در پروسه نصب سوالی داشتید مطرح کنید.
البته برای یادگیری خودتون میخواهید خوب هست از این روش با ویندوز سرور آشنا بشید ولی برای استفاده واقعی بعید میدونم بتونید ازش استفاده کنید یکی از دلیل های مهم هم اینه که شما باید سرورتون همیشه روشن باشه بنابراین ماشین های معمولی اصلا توانایی تحمل چنین فشاری را ندارن که دائما روشن باشند به هر حال وقتی یک سروری مثل زنون HP میاد 100 میلیون تومن پول میگیره الکی نیست که فقط یک بخش مهمی از این سرور به تجهیزات پیشرفته سخت افزاری تعلق داره که بتونن 7/24 هفت روز هفته 24 ساعت بدوت اشکال سرویس بدهند.

----------

